# First Three Fatties!!! With LOTS of Q-View :)



## princess (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been so very jealous of everyone else's fatties, I had to try my own. I can't bear the idea of running my smoker with just one thing in it, so I foolishly decided for my *First Attempt at Fatties *to do three at once.

Yeah, I know... Overachiever. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I decided to go for a *Pizzy Fatty *(Pepperoni, Fresh Basil, Pizza Sauce, Mushrooms & Mozzarella) and a *Mexi-Fatty *(Tomatoes, Onions, Jalapenos, Taco Sauce & Black Beans)

I had some success, made some mistakes, and overall am eager to try this again. :) Enjoy The Q.

-Princess

*~*~*~*~*

I prepped my "meez" for the fatties first.

Mexi Fatty:







And the Pizza Fatty:







Rolled out my sausage in a plastic bag (thanks for the tip, Cowgirl!)







Until it looked good and flat:







Frankly, this is where I have Mistake Number One. I tried to do too much sausage. There is two POUNDS of loose meat sausage in that bag, and it is far far *far* too big. Not that I didn't still go ahead, but it's why in the pictures below you see one King Kong Fatty (that's the Pizza) and two smaller Fatties.  Duly noted: One Pound At A Time!!

So I began to layer the Pizza Filling. Pepperoni and Basil first:







Followed by pizza sauce and mushrooms:







And of course, mozzarella! I dusted it with oregano and garlic powder...







Using the plastic bag to help, I rolled it up, then carefully transferred it to plastic wrap for some chill time in the fridge. You can kinda tell here how stupid massive huge it is...







On to the mexi fatty!! Rolled ONE POUND same as above, started with tomatoes and taco sauce:







Then black beans, onions, peppers & cheese:

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Rolled like the first, only smaller. Popped it in the fridge and thought... Hmmm. I still have a pound of sausage. I had originally intended to do two 2-lb fatties. So... I took all the little scraps leftover from the first two and mixed Everything Filling:







Popped into my ghetto imitation fatty piston, then smushed it onto the third fatty (the 4th pound of sausage). I am not taking pictures of my ghetto imitation fatty piston. Just know that I made one out of food-grade PVC and it works. It's just janky looking and makes me feel silly.  I need to just buy one from y'all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











It should be noted that a 'Pistoned Fatty' is about 100x easier to roll than a layered fatty. Wham, Bam, Thank You Ma'Am!! Into the fridge with it. I cleaned off the counter and hauled out 4 lb of bacon. Each of the small fatties got a pound of bacon wrapped around them. The big fatty? Well.. A pound would not cut it.  Ended up being more like 1.5 pounds for that one.

My first Weave:







And then there was wrapping... The Big One with it's extra half-pound of bacon did not look so hot to me. I was skeptical:







But I got them all done and outside, ready for the smoker:







Popped them in my Weston 38" propane with some good dry hickory chunks tucked in the iron box:







And then just waited for the TBS ... Smells soooooo good...

I ran it at 150 for about an hour, then cranked it to 200 for about 2.5. I was really trying to crisp that bacon.







Even the big guy looked good, I have to admit...







After about an hour of waiting, I sliced into them:



















I sauntered into the Husband's Game Room where he was hanging out with four of his friends and my big brother. I had my arms full of plates of sliced fatties. The sounds of "Oh My God..."   "What *is* this?!?"   "Looks like Awesome!" was like music to my ears. They all just gorged themselves and I was quite happy with the groans of gastric delight wafting into the kitchen.

Yeah, I like it when people like my food.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*~*~*~*

So anyway, here's the thing:

Fail Part One:

ONE POUND of loose meat sausage is all you need for a fatty. Bigger is NOT better. Bigger was a hot mess.

Fail Part Two:

Do not try to roll meat on your counter if you have a running dishwasher underneath! The heat from my dishwasher made my bacon weave turn into goo and was hard as ^%&*^$ to work with. It took two tries to get it right.

Success Part One:

Pizza Fatty was a big success. I want more cheese in my fatty next time though. And maybe rice. There is a Drrrrty Rice Fatty in my future! I can smell it from here...

Success Part Two:

That part where the Husband gave me a HUGE hug and told me I was "The Best Cook Ever."  Yeah, that part was pretty cool.

Cheers!!

-Princess


----------



## bluechip (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice job Princess.....I have only smoked 2 fatties so far but the pizza one looks delicious.

Nothing better than hearing someone brag on your food....sometimes they eat it all before I get a piece and that just makes me smile even bigger because I just like to cook...


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 29, 2010)

i need to get off my butt and smoke fatties again. oh how i love thee!


----------



## erain (Aug 29, 2010)

Hea Princess... first of if them your first fatties they look dang good to me. i dont see anything remotley resembling a failure there... and your hubbys comments confirm that!!! back to the bacon weave, personally i dont mess with laying it out before hand, find it just as easy to create it on the rolled fatty but thats just me.... kudos to you on the fatty expierience. sounds like you got it down just in time for football season...   if i can offer up a couple of my favorites, the tomato basil mozz fattie,    kraut, taters, swiss cheese fatty,   guess i goota mention a third, lightly scramble eggs, hashbrowns breakfast fatty... my 3 favorites... great job!!!


----------



## smokin-jim (Aug 29, 2010)

Great looking fatties. I agree that 1 lb at a time works best. I like the dirty rice idea also. Let us know how that one goes.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks mighty good from here


----------



## tom37 (Aug 29, 2010)

Well lets see here.....


> Fail Part One:
> 
> ONE POUND of loose meat sausage is all you need for a fatty. Bigger is NOT better. Bigger was a hot mess.


NOT!!!!!!!

LOL if they were able to eat it then it was Perfect!

Here is my first one.







Ya, I bet the dishwasher thing was quite the problem. But now you know, along with the rest of us.

Something to think about is if a fatty is to hot and runny, I stick it in the freezer for a little while then pull it out and slice it while its cool. That way when it hits the plate, give it a short ride in the microwave and wa-laa its good to go. Even better if its going on a sandwich.

BTW 

Very Nice Work.


----------



## meateater (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome!! I don't think you could make one too big! Sounds like they were a hit.


----------



## wildflower (Aug 30, 2010)

GREAT JOB


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 30, 2010)

I love fatties, so many things you can do with them.  The best one I have done so far was sausage stuffed with cheese japs onions and tators ( cut like fries and pre baked for 10 mins )  Wife likes beef instead of sausage...I just don't get her some days !

For a first timer I'd say you did a fine job.  First 2 I made  I rolled out on the table and used 1.5lbs each.  Talk about uneven!!  Kinda looked like footballs, and then not long ago I screwed up and put the seam up and I ended up with a meat bowl full of tators gravy and mushrooms, still tasted good but what a mess trying to get it off the grates!


----------



## cheezeerider (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks plenty good to me Princess. I've only done one fatty to date which was awesome, but I see plenty more in my future.

I like the dishwasher story. Whoda-thunkit?


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Princess

From here those look mighty tasty and it would seem that you got the approval of the guys in the house as well.  My favorite is a chorizo - mexican cheese and egg combo with home smoked pepper bacon on the outside. Need to get one going again real soon


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks great Princess!  I need a free weekend sometime in the next couple months so I can get back to some smokin!  Fatties are definately on the list.


----------



## princess (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for all the kind words, folks!! *THANK YOU even more for giving me the ideas for fatties!!* I's never even heard of them before you!

I am beginning a 25 lb Summer Sausage project starting Monday, expect a post in a few weeks with even more pics. This is really fun!

-Cheers!

Princess


----------



## arnie (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job on the fatties!

I like the fillings and the fattie piston. Gotta try both.

I,too, have tried bigger and now believe 1 lb works best


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 1, 2010)

Princess,

those look great !!!!

never thought about a pizza fattie , but i think i will try one this labor day weekend !!!

keep up the great job and great ideas , I was looking for a new idea and you won with the pizza fattie !!!


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 1, 2010)

Princess,

those look great !!!!

never thought about a pizza fattie , but i think i will try one this labor day weekend !!!

keep up the great job and great ideas , I was looking for a new idea and you won with the pizza fattie !!!


----------



## richinct (Sep 1, 2010)

"I ran it at 150 for about an hour, then cranked it to 200 for about 2.5. I was really trying to crisp that bacon."

Those look great!!!

How did those temps work for you? I have 2 fatties in now but am going with a straight 228-235 temp cause I am doing a pork butt at the same time I have a mexican/taco fattie in, I used a package of taco seasoning, mixed it with water and cooked it, chilled it and added to the meat. We'll see how that works out.  The other one is sausage tomato/basil.


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 1, 2010)

good job girl 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love your narratives too  " Janky"  I haven't heard that since chicken head


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 1, 2010)

First off Princess your fattie look fabulous and anyone out there would be proud to lay claim to any of those four.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Now the fattie to me is like a welcoming present for most folks (myself included) here have never heard of one yet seen one before joining this site. Now one word of advice if you sfter you do the whole bacon weave roll out some saran wrap and roll the fattie onto it then hold onto the ends really tight. Then you roll the whole thing holding the ends of the saran wrap on the table and it will tighten up around the fattie giving you a tight rolled look. Then put it into the refrig overnight and it will be nice an pretty rolled unit.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2010)

Princess,

Don't know how I missed this. Seems I miss a lot more than I used to!

First of all, the word fail doesn't belong anywhere on this thread! Your Hubby & his Pals proved that.

I love the way you line everything up---kinda military! If I was a fly on the wall, I probably would have heard:

Mushrooms, fall in on the double----Atten--Shun!---Dress Right---Dress!

Dress it up!
Dress it up in them ranks! You guys look like a bunch of useless fungi !!!!
Alright tomato & pepperoni slices----Fall In you Meatheads !!!!!.................................

Well anyway Princess, you know your hubby & his buds are gonna want stuff like this for every game now!!

Bear


----------

